# How long does it take for a mollie to give birth?



## epiech (Feb 22, 2010)

This may seem like an odd question but hear me out. I have a pregnant mollie that I moved from my 55 gal to a 10 gal last week so she could give birth. The first fry appeared on Saturday and another on Sunday. I have had guppies in the past give birth and it seems like my mollie is taking a long time to give birth. I was just wondering about a timeline because I wasn't sure if I should be concerned.


----------



## LVL UP (Feb 22, 2010)

I think it should take around 48 hours. Are you sure the mother didn't eat them? If it only gave birth to 2 of them, it may have been stressed.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

ether she ate them or she is streested by the change in the water parrimeters (sp?) so it can stop or retard the overal process


----------

